# Maiores níveis polínicos este ano devido a temperaturas altas



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 22:10)

*Temperaturas altas e tipo de ventos explicam maiores níveis polínicos este ano em Portugal*

As concentrações de pólenes, com impacto nas alergias respiratórias, têm estado mais elevadas em Portugal este ano, devido às altas temperaturas e ao tipo de ventos registados, revelou hoje o coordenador da Rede Portuguesa de Aerobiologia (RPA). 



"Este ano tem sido excepcional porque tivemos concentrações extremamente elevadas de plátanos e a própria época polínica das gramíneas, que costuma iniciar-se em finais de Abril e ter o seu pico no mês de Maio, começou logo em Março", disse à agência Lusa Rui Brandão. 

O coordenador do grupo de trabalho da RPA, estrutura integrada na Sociedade Portuguesa de Alergologia e Imunologia Clínica (SPAIC), justifica esta subida dos níveis polínicos com as condições meteorológicas registadas nos primeiros meses do ano, nomeadamente devido às "elevadas temperaturas" e ao "tipo de ventos". 

"Está a haver uma alteração dos padrões normais que nós estávamos habituados a ver em termos de comportamento das curvas polínicas", acrescentou o também docente do departamento de Biologia da Universidade de Évora, frisando que o fenómeno deriva das alterações climáticas. 

As concentrações de pólenes em suspensão no ar também variam habitualmente consoante as regiões do país, quer em termos de quantidades, quer de tipos polínicos. "Há claramente diferenças entre as regiões. Por exemplo, no Alentejo as concentrações polínicas são muito elevadas, sobretudo de gramíneas e dos diversos tipos de 'quercus' (pólenes de sobreiro e azinheira)", precisou. 

Já em Lisboa, registam-se "elevadas concentrações de erva parietária", enquanto no Algarve existe muito pólen de oliveira, que é “a segunda principal causa de rino-conjuntivite ao nível da Península Ibérica", referiu. 

A SPAIC estima que cerca de um terço da população portuguesa tenha alergias e que perto de 20 por cento sofra de alergias a pólenes específicos, como dos fenos, gramíneas e várias árvores (oliveiras, plátanos e outras). 

A RPA divulga, semanalmente, na Primavera, um Boletim Polínico, para informar a população sobre as concentrações de pólenes, para ajudar no diagnóstico de alergias e permitir aos doentes que possam agir preventivamente. 

A informação dos níveis polínicos no país, a partir de amostras recolhidas nas várias regiões, também é disponibilizada, ao longo do ano, de forma contínua, nos portais da SPAIC e da RPA (www.spaic.pt e www.rpaerobiologia.com). 

CienciaHoje


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2009 às 12:16)

Ainda noutro dia o *miguel* postou uma fotografia no seguimento de Abril, da quantidade de "algodão" que pairava do ar em Setúbal. Parecia neve.

Na quarta-feira e ao atravessar o Paço do Lumiar, o algodão acumulado na estrada era tanto, que os carros quando passavam, levantavam uma espécie de nuvem de algodão.

E até pelas janelas dos autocarros o dito algodão entra.

A mim não me faz grande diferença. Confesso que até acho piada a esta faceta da natureza. Mas compreendo que as pessoas alérgicas não achem piada nenhuma a isto.
Uma colega minha diz que quase tem de usar máscara por causa disso.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 13:32)

Ontem e hoje, pelo menos aqui, a quantidade de algodão trazido pelo vento de leste, tem sido uma coisa por demais. Nunca tinha visto tanto como este ano.

As árvores estão assim:






Os jardins assim:


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 16:16)

De manhã passei a correr e nem tive tempo de tirar muitas fotografias, mas agora com mais calma, fui dar uma volta aqui na Arroja, e deparei-me com o seguinte:












































Neve, nos arredores da capital, em Maio e com 28ºC! 
Alguém consegue melhor?

Nota: Moro aqui há 18 anos e nunca vi nada assim como este ano.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 16:31)

Neste mesmo momento que escrevo estas palavras estou eu aflito dos olhos  maldita Primavera que nunca mais acaba  Para mim o mês de Maio é o pior mês para as alergias...


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Sementes de choupo. Pelos vistos, este ano em muito maior quantidade por aí.


----------

